# Free email services



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 3, 2003)

In this world where every service now going pay I thought about taking the Digit users opinion about the best free email services they use. I have included all those services that I have used and found satisfactory.
If you have suggestions then please post them ..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 3, 2003)

I thought I should add a brief profile of each provider : 

Yahoo ! 
Space = 1 Gb.
Ads= Yes
POP3/SMTP Access= No/No
Speed=Fast 
Spam filters= Quite powerful

Hotmail 
Space = 3MB.
Ads= Yes
POP3/SMTP Access= Yes (HttpMail Access , Outlook Exp or Outlook Only)/Yes
Speed=Crawling 
Spam filters= Fair enough.

Rediffmail 
Space = 1 GB
Ads= Yes
POP3/SMTP Access= No/No
Speed=Lightening 
Spam filters= Do they have any spam filters ?

MyRealbox 
Space = 10MB
Ads= No
POP3/SMTP Access= Yes/Yes (Imap protocol)
Speed=Fast 
Spam filters= Quite powerful

Indiatimes 
Space = 1 Gb now.
Ads= Yes
POP3/SMTP Access= No/No
Speed=Fast 
Spam filters= Sheesh .. They send their own spam.

Coolgoose 
Space = 10 MB.
Ads= Yes
POP3/SMTP Access= No/No
Speed=Fast 
Spam filters= Never used.

Gmail 
Space = 2 GB and growing...
Ads= Yes
POP3/SMTP Access= Yes/Yes
Speed=Lightening 
Spam filters= Quite powerful.

Spymac 
Space = 1 GB.
Ads= No
POP3/SMTP Access= Yes/Yes
Speed=Fast 
Spam filters= Quite powerful

Bluebottle 
Space = 250 MB
Ads= No
POP3/SMTP Access= Yes/Yes
Speed=Fast 
Spam filters= Okay.

Most of these providers have a Pro service which is Pay and gives all those services that are not provided for free.

[Edit]Updates : 
[1]Hotmail is now offering a Beta service called Windows Live Mail which has 2 GB webspace. The interface is quite nice and I hardly get any spam on it. WLM will eventually replace Hotmail untill Feb 2006. 

[2] MyRealbox have stopped new registrations. 

[3]Bluebottle was down for some time in 2004 and since then I stopped using it. Its back again though . ..


----------



## sajal (Dec 3, 2003)

Whoa! Nice post with info.

Yes, all those are quite nice but my fav is Hotpop. 


Its POP/SMTP service is very much reliable.
It gives some more domains like _you@toughguy.net_ etc.
Somehow the ADs have stopped for me.

Check it out, you'll surely stick with it. Btw, its definitely better than myrealbox's POP/SMTP.


----------



## billboardhunk (Dec 4, 2003)

*Fastmail*

Any of you guys have tried www.fastmail.fm It beats the S%$@ out of the other free email service providers


----------



## GunshotSilence (Dec 5, 2003)

u dont need new threads/polls  to convey thesame message.

but blokes dont look around for similr discussions before they post a new topic , do they? 
this "which is best email" topic is the second or third one i am seeing here. 

also those "new chip" threads -before they were deleted-they were about 6 of them.

open u r eyes maan.
look around


----------



## BONZI (Dec 11, 2003)

Some more sites

Any-Mail	
Pop3-mail.any-mail.co.uk	
Smtp smtp.any-mail.co.uk	
10 Mb      		

Their service is only available to over 18's. They are UK Web Portals, providing an easy way to search for information on the Web. Any-Mail.co.uk is their free e-mail service, making use of over 18,000 domain names (mainly villages, surnames and generic names) to provide a personalised service to their users. Be warned: The provider doesn't seem to be answering emails regarding the website or system,but mostly everything can be configured and checked yourself!

AtlasWebMail		
Pop3-atlaswebmail.com		
10 Mb		 	 	
You will be given 10Mb of space to store your mails. They provide a forum page to quickly answer your problems. They only provide free pop3 account and it listens port 111, so while configuring your email client do not miss this detail.

Campustream 6 Mb		
Pop3  =pop.compustream.net		
Smtp-smtp.compustream.net	 

They offer free pop3 email and free smtp service with web-based secure access (SSL 128 bit encryption) and anti-virus protection for your emails. If you haven't access your e-mail account for more than three months, your account gets deleted and you will need to re-register for free email account again. According to one of the user of this site, they do offer excellent free technical support.

Cwazy	
Forward yes
10 Mb	
They offer free 10Mb pop3 email accounts accessible both via webmail and popular email clients such as Microsoft Outlook. Their service is online since September 2001. SMTP is not offered.



EmailAcc	
Pop3 -pop3.emailacc.com	
Smtp -	smtp.emailacc.com
Forward - yes	


A free email service that offers free pop3, webbased and redirection email account at once! They offer you to send your emails without any promotional text. Thay have a bilingual site both in English and French and they are one of the cheapest ISP in UK and France but email service is free for everyone.


FastMail		
Pop3 -fastmail.fm	
10Mb	 	

One of the most popular free imap service provider. They offer free 10Mb mailbox for every user with 40Mb badwith limit per month. They offer multiple domain options, antivirus and spam protection for your new email identity. Your account would be closed after 45 days of inactivity! You can collect your mail messages from other pop accounts and hotmail account as well.

FireMail	
Pop3 =	pop.firemail.de	15 Mb 	 	

This service is from Germany and site is in German.

FlashMail	
Pop3-	mail.flashmail.com	 		
3 Mb	 	

You can use its free pop3 account. Web interface is not so pretty

FreeMail	
Pop3 -	freemail.com.mk	 	 	

This free pop3 email service is from Macedonia and site is in Macedonian.

Gawab	
Pop3 -pop3.gawab.com	
Smtp -smtp.gawab.com		

15Mb		

They offer free email server services for webmasters also. So if you have your own domain name you can even set up a free email service under your own domain name. But this time the email quote for each users will be 4 Mb/mailbox instead of 15Mb! Anyway, it is a good deal for free! Multilingual service mainly offers English and Arabic mailboxes but Albanian, German, Portuguese, Spanish and Turkish are also supported.

HotPop	
Pop3 -hotpop.com	 
Smtp -hotpop.com	 	
Forward -	yes
1.5 Mb

Free POP3 accessible email, sending mail with SMTP access, forwarding mail with advanced features! You can forward your mail to up to three addresses, and they are currently developing software to allow filtering and routing of your messages.

HotPost	
Pop3 -hotpost.co.uk	
Smtp -hotpost.co.uk	
30 Mb
Boosts a lot of features and is another one based on the MDaemon WorldClient system and the interface is totally ad free and the account size is around 30mb. There is an address book and a whole lot more as well as being imap compatible. One thing to note is that although the service is pop accessible, for each domain which they offer you have to use a different login page and servers for pop and SMTP. All SMTP servers require server authentication although the login details are pretty simple as they are the first part of your email address. If you have a ghostsearchers.com, heyshop.co.uk or ghostmailbox.com account, change the settings accordingly.

MadInter	
Pop3  madinter.net
Smtp  madinter.net	
10 Mb	 	
They offer free pop3 and smtp email account. For their free SMTP service server authentication is required.

Mail		
Pop3 	pop.mail.ru	
Smtp  smtp.mail.ru		
10 Mb	 	
They offer free pop3 email and free smtp service. Site is in Russian. They have multi- choice domains to choose your new identity. For their free smtp service, SMTP authentication is required.

Mail15	
Pop3 pop3.mail15.com	
Smtp smtp.mail15.com	 	
15 Mb		 	
They offer free pop3 email and free smtp service (smtp authenticaiton required). The service can also be run in either English or Russian and is apparently powered by mail.ru but this does not seem to be the case by the looks of the interface which seems to be totally individual and very well laid out. You can not send html emails at present, but it seems that you can read them.

Mighty	
Pop3 	pop.anazi.co.za		
10 Mb	 	 	

Their service allows you to create a free pop3 and/or webbased email account that reflects your personality! They offer more than 200 domain names to choose from.

MyECom	
Pop3 mail.myecom.net	
Smtp mail.myecom.net
5 Mb		

This site is a free money opportunity directory that lists "get paid to do something" companies like get paid to read, get paid to chat, etc. They also offers free pop/smtp email accout to their users.

MyRealBox
Pop3	pop.myrealbox.com
Smtp	smtp.myrealbox.com		
10 Mb 	

Nice interface, short questionaries to sign up, rich features. They also provides IMAP service as an alternative to pop3 at imap.myrealbox.com .Check it out!

Phatcom	

They offer free pop3 email, imap email and/or free webmail service to users worldwide.

RockMail	
Pop3 	rockmail.exodus.ro	
30 Mb

Free webbased and pop3 email service from Romania with multi-domain alternatives. Site's interface is perepared completely in English. They do not offer any smtp service.

SpicyJJ	
Pop3 mail.valuehosting.co.uk		
5 Mb		 	 	
It is a web based and ad free but you can use pop if you make note of mail.valuehosting.co.uk which is also where the interface is based and all accounts do require full address login and a login page along with information about setting up the accounts can be found at their site. A word of warning though, you do have to email someone and the account is set up manually so the account will not be available immediately the basic account size is 5mb but premium account size upgrades are available which prices are available on request.

SoftHome	
Pop3 	mail.softhome.net	 	
Smtp 	mail.softhome.net	 
30 Mb
It offers both web and POP-based email services. One of the oldest free pop3 email provider on the net.

UK2	
Pop3 mail.uk.net			
10 Mb	 	 	
Free webbased and pop3 email service from UK.

UserBeam		
Pop3 pop.userbeam.de	
Smtp mtp.userbeam.de	
Forward yes
10Mb		

They offer free email service with multi-domain choice. Site is fully German and they offer both free email and url forward/redirection service if desired. Their webmail system seems to be odd according to some user complaints!


If you want the links to these sites I can provide you.


----------



## super_ferrari (Dec 11, 2003)

I use rediffmail and myrealbox no adds at all ....i am satisfied with both...bonzi dat was a huge list...do u have  accounts on all of dem


----------



## abdulabby (Dec 29, 2003)

i prefer hotmail coz. all my friends have hotmail (for chatting purposes) otherwise fastmail.fm is good enough.


----------



## pr@k@sh (Dec 29, 2003)

wow what a great post...@!!


----------



## sunmysore (Dec 29, 2003)

I use Yahoo!


----------



## nirubhai (Dec 29, 2003)

i use more than one a/c don't know when one gets paid site?


----------



## ice (Dec 29, 2003)

I use hotmail.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 6, 2004)

Okay ... Edited to face the new world order ...


----------



## GNUrag (Dec 6, 2004)

Myrealbox.com closed registration long back.


----------



## anusoni (Dec 6, 2004)

Ihave been using the following accounts for a while now and here are my expereiences

yahoo: the oldeest i have, was fun when it had pop, now its not all that great but considering they have 250 MB space now, i can give 'em some credit, not to mention has import/export capabilities in its address book,

hotmail: opened it at the same time i opened yahoo, basically hate it, only used for messenger, NO import capability in address book and worst of all, its  integration wid outlook/express is BAD. Plus site takes a while to load on dialups !

myrealbox : opened this shortly after opening the above accounts, mainly because that time, it had he most space 10 MB and was the only pop mail service, has been my primary account till now, will switch to gmail as my primary now. Main drawback of myrealbox : server downtime is very irritating and quite frequent, also u cant have many users in your "To" list, there is a limit of users u can forward your mail to, so u have to send it in breaks ! Also used this like a helluva lot and sometimes wrongly so receive an amazing amount of junk...will still keep this account for online entry !

gmail : seems excellent till now, also has pop so will be making this my primary account ...if it works out fine for a while !

Rediffmail:  i think the interface sucks big time...opened it some weeks back but never used it more than twice !


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 6, 2004)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> Myrealbox.com closed registration long back.


i still have the myrealbox mailbox, even now, though i dont use it much, it has a wonderful interface and fast too.


----------



## cyberia.in (Dec 22, 2005)

Yahoo Mail BETA is the BEST !!!

It even beats proper software like outlook. But Windows live has a good start, especially the 3 pane interface.


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 22, 2005)

Gmail is best for me.... and coolgoose is now cooltoad


----------



## selva1966 (Dec 22, 2005)

I voted for yahoo.  But GMail, Spymac and Bluebottle option I can't see in the poll.  Why?


----------



## Biplav (Dec 23, 2005)

i think rediff has improved a lot.
i dont use it now-a -days but man those drag drop features and all are fabulous.
i still got to stick with yahoo.
the oldest id i ever had so cant change basically


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 23, 2005)

im stuck to yahoomail,rediffmail,hotmail & gmail.Must say that rediffmail has really improved.


----------



## h_kunte (Dec 23, 2005)

gmail is cool......Their search option is far too good & very efficient....Wonder why it is missing frm the poll options....


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 23, 2005)

though i use gmail frequently
the file attachement interface in that really sucks
Yahoo is better on this front

but goin by overall service
i still go for G-mail


----------



## goobimama (Dec 23, 2005)

Why isn't Gmail in the polls? That service kicks any of these other jokers' azz...


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 23, 2005)

gmail not in poll coz this thread is 2 yrs old


----------



## abhinav (Dec 24, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Why isn't Gmail in the polls? That service kicks any of these other jokers' azz...




Wed Dec 03, 2003 12:33 am    Post subject: Free email services


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 26, 2005)

Hmm.. So now this thread is unearthed, I edited it again.. 

I myself use Spymac and Gmail for most of my communications. My ISP and webhost also provide fine services.


----------



## jay4u (Dec 29, 2005)

For me... gmail rocks..... although wating eagerly for Mail beta invitation....


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 31, 2005)

gmail rocks , by the way hotmail sucks.. they show extreme partiality towards india. they give more than 30 times mail space to us than india

HOTMAIL SUX


----------



## sudipto (Jan 2, 2006)

Gmail+Yahoo mail+Hotmail=2.68..GB+1GB+250MB=3.95GB and counting...............


----------



## sude (Jan 3, 2006)

Gmail, Yahoo! is good for me...

Packed with features

-SUDE


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jan 5, 2006)

For basic users, Gmail and yahoo are same.
the difference comes in messengers, and groups.
yahoo groups are popular and developed.
so if many accounts are confusing, then one should go for Yahoo.


----------



## iChaitanya (Jan 6, 2006)

Gmail is best (atlest for me!)


----------



## ashisharya (Jan 17, 2006)

gmail has loads of features. it is fast and provide 10 MB of attachment and has more than 2.6 GB mail space and counting


----------



## mkmkmk (Jan 17, 2006)

gmail is really best one


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 17, 2006)

gmaill!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 17, 2006)

nowpos!!!!


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 17, 2006)

gmail!!


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 17, 2006)

yahoo-bad
gmail-good


----------



## go4saket (Jan 17, 2006)

GMail's the best... Myrealbox is also too good but no new registrations...


----------



## chesss (Jan 20, 2006)

jamyang312 said:
			
		

> nowpos!!!!




Hey got an invitation for nowpos. Will love to try it.

Bluebottle - it has got imap/pop3/smtp
SO blubottle with imap and gmail with pop3 works great in Opera'semail client


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 20, 2006)

i use Gmail, and deleted my yahoo account some time back


----------



## techpras (Jan 29, 2006)

I use both yahoo & rediff, but my vote is for rediff. it gives better speed than yahoo.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 30, 2006)

now r we suppose to count Windows Live mail & Hotmail as same service??

in current stage i would say for features its Yahoo! Mail for me... for speed its Gmail... only thing that i dont like about gmail is there is no way ffor cr8ing folders...  inbox is really cramped... hard to store emails & then keep track for it... yes there is option of putting tags... but still i feel the inbox is really cramped...

for over all... i still run with yahoo... may be the main point is, "Its very hard to change ur primary email address"... some one rightlly said in this forum...

anyway for over all... i am with Yahoo, but again... r we suppose to count Windows Live mail & Hotmail as same service??


----------



## mehulved (Jan 30, 2006)

I love gmail. Though yahoo isn't far behind. 
Batty, did you have to put 'my ISP'? I guess ISP's here give u the worst service.


----------



## go4saket (Jan 30, 2006)

You just cant compare any email service with GMail. The features that GMail has is something that no one else provides.

Thats just my view and I dont want to get into any debate...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 30, 2006)

I think no1 can beat even comptete with GMail!

Its the BEST....


----------

